
Defeating fraudsters and spammers without tracking users - kkm
https://www.0x65.dev/blog/2019-12-04/human-web-proxy-network-hpn.html
======
pythux
One thing that is not stressed in the article but seems relevant, is that,
while being designed to detect and block fraud attempts without de-anonymizing
users, the system might very well be super effective against malicious SEO as
well. Wondering how techniques to game search engines will evolve in the
future with counter-measures such as this one.

